# A3 Avant?



## Not2FastNot2Serious (Jun 30, 2003)

I've seen mentions here and there that Audi will make an A3 Avant. Anyone have any news about that? If there is an A3 Avant in the works, will it be coming to the U.S.?


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

the A3 is a hatchback... i can't see them stretching it out to turn it into a wagon. the MkIV A3 is only sold in hatchback form in Europe, same goes for the MkV based A3. this isn't like the A4 which is a sedan, with an avant version.


----------



## Not2FastNot2Serious (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: A3 Avant? (Not2FastNot2Serious)*

Here's a link to a European car forum. There are some pix of the A3 Avant - photoshopped maybe? 
http://www.gt-turbo.org/weaky/...&PN=1


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

isn't that just a 4 door hatchback?


----------



## Not2FastNot2Serious (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

It's fair to call it a four-door hatchback, or maybe it's the five-door A3 that's on its way. Something like the Subaru WRX wagon, which is really a four-door hatchback. The Europeans refer to it as the A3 Avant, however.
Here's another link and picture. http://www.forocoches.com/foro....html 
Whatever it's called, I like it.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

interesting... so my 4 door Golf is a wagon?
anyway, from what i've heard the US will only be getting the 5 door hatch. is there a difference between a 3 door and a 5 door as far as the overall size of the car goes? if there is a change in length i guess Avant is a fitting term- otherwise it's just another hatchback,


----------



## Not2FastNot2Serious (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

I've got a Golf 4 door, too, and I wouldn't call it a wagon. But put a little more distance between the rear axle and the end of the car, extend the roof back, and you've got a wagon . . . ala the Jetta Wagon.
Maybe that's what Audi (or the p-chopper) did with the A3. But the rear door isn't as upright as in the Jetta Wagon, so hatchback still works for me. Avant, hatchback, wagon, whatever, I just wish we had more Audi/VW models here in the states.


----------



## I love pizza (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: (Not2FastNot2Serious)*

This spy/photochop definitely looks different from the other spy shots, especially the c-pillar, a lot more curved than other pics I've seen. I think we all knew the "waterfall" grille was coming but the curved c-pillar treatment I like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just my 2 cents.
Phil


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: (I love pizza)*

its gonna be called the sportbrake


----------



## villalobos (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (fitch)*

Actually the 'Sportback' according to posts from the forum in the first link. Somebody says it is due sometime in november 2004.
villa


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

what was the 5 door MkIV based A3 called?


----------

